# When undocking losing display settings



## KristyK

Hi, I have a Dell Latitude D830 with Intel GM 965 Express Chipset Family for my graphics. I have the laptop in a docking station with another monitor connected. My dual monitor settings work fine until the laptop is undocked then docked again. Is there anyway to get the setting to stay?

Thanks!


----------



## Ariesjill

Hi, Kristy,

I am about to C if I can find specific instructions....but both my first lappy and my current Alienware Sentia have settings for this. 

By the by, did U get this system from QVC?
____________________________
I am working and alas, do not have time to isolate yr specific issue within yr manual....but am sure, using this link U will B able 3 find it.

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/latd830/en/index.htm
______________________________
Edit 2:

OK only took a second:
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/latd830/en/UG_EN/display.htm#wp1058602


----------



## KristyK

No I ordered it directly from Dell. I have contacted them and they told me that with the video card I have it could not be done unless I purchase a third party software. I have looked into purchasing UltraMon; however, it seems like that software would not help me out either...


----------



## Ariesjill

KristyK said:


> No I ordered it directly from Dell. I have contacted them and they told me that with the video card I have it could not be done unless I purchase a third party software. I have looked into purchasing UltraMon; however, it seems like that software would not help me out either...



Wow. That's deep. And esoteric. And completely system-specific.

Just c urious, apart from the nice angle of the lappy in the docking station, wut is the downside of your using the lappy without it hooked up 2 the external monitor? 

And just curious, does yr external screen connect via VGA or dvi?

Luv that U followed up, good job!


----------



## KristyK

I work for a CPA firm and with an additional monitor connected it helps the CPAs have quicker access to client info which then means they can be more productive. 

It is connected via VGA.


----------



## Ariesjill

KristyK said:


> I work for a CPA firm and with an additional monitor connected it helps the CPAs have quicker access to client info which then means they can be more productive.
> 
> It is connected via VGA.



V interesting, thank U. I am not questioning the need for the external monitor....that is none of my business; I was wonderihng why U need to use the laptop IN THE DOCKING STATION with the externl monitor hooked up and, apart from the neat angle it affords, the advantages of this?

As opposed, that is, to the laptop on A/C power out of the docking station with the external monitor hooked up???
Is it that the exdternal monitor is hooked up to the VGA port in the docking station and it is convenient to leave it that way rather than, if U use the lappy mobile---I am assuming that is necessary in yr work--- having to hook it and unhook it?
______________________________

Edit: Just found below, I get it now, as I suspected. Sorry, I am stuck at this point, but am sure, between yr pro activity and pundits here, this will get figured out. U might try posting in Laptop forum.

Why Dock? 

There are a number of reasons why people might want to use docking stations, Gonzales says, but it boils down to instant access, flexibility, and an extended office environment. 

"When (portable computer users) come back to their desktop, they are really key on not having to plug in five to seven cables because that's time-consuming to them," he says. "With a docking station, you can walk back to your desk after a trip, set the notebook down, push a lever, and you're instantly docked. You're linked to your mouse, full-sized keyboard, monitor, printer, and other serial devices."

David Muller, a senior research and development engineer for Akashic Memories Corp., uses a docking station at work and at home. This gives him the power of a desktop at both places and the freedom of having a laptop to take anywhere—and for less money than buying three computers. "I run circles around my colleagues in terms of efficiency," Muller says.


----------



## KristyK

It is okay, I just misunderstood your question! I guess the only other advantage besides the view is the multiple USB ports, which could be fixed in another way. Yeah this computer gets undock almost on a daily basis, so I could see it being a pain in the butt to have to unplug everything each time the laptop is needed outside of the office then to hook everything back up when in the office. I never thought about hooking up the second monitor directly to the laptop to test it out.


----------



## tosh9i

What's the model number for the docking station that you have?


----------



## Ariesjill

Not 2 worry....and yes, convenience. totally! but U might try to hook up the external directly to the lappy for the <twibat> of it and 2 troublshoot....cause this is way frustrating.

And U could also get a multiport USB extention for one of yr existing USB ports.....but Jeeze, why should U have to work around that which should work to the potential you bought the docking station 4 in the first place, right?

Maybe the docking station just doesn't like Excel. Little joke.:grin:


----------



## Ariesjill

tosh9i said:


> What's the model number for the docking station that you have?



Good question. Any of these?

http://www.dell.com/downloads/us/products/latit/dfamily_docking.pdf


----------



## KristyK

Give me a sec. can't access it right now.


----------



## Ariesjill

Take yr time!

Did the docking station come with the lappy? If so, it's their bad. Dell. And they gotta make good. If they affirmed compatibility, yr peripherals should all work without loosing any settings.

More in case U wanna start with the visual:
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/category.aspx?c=us&category_id=5441&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd


----------



## Ariesjill

Not 2 confuse things further....but U may find the answer here:

http://search.dell.com/results.aspx...psb=K&snpsd=A&ddate=False&ddays=&df=True&usf=

R U running xP or Vista?


----------



## tosh9i

http://support.dell.com/support/top...d=2D718DE51F13888BE040A68F5B287B28&doclang=en


----------



## Ariesjill

tosh9i said:


> http://support.dell.com/support/top...d=2D718DE51F13888BE040A68F5B287B28&doclang=en


I believe she's already contacted Dell , yes?


----------



## tosh9i

"Dell™ Latitude™ D620 and D820 portable systems and Dell Precision™ M65 and M90 mobile workstations with NVIDIA NV110m or NV120m graphics cards lose the external display settings after undocking.
Journal ID: 072472K3GM 
Article ID: 319003 
Date Published: 5/3/2007 
Last Revised: 5/3/2007 





Table of Contents 
Discussion 
Workaround for display settings issues when undocking or docking Dell Precision™ Mobile Workstation M65 and M90 and Latitude™ D620 and D820 portable systems. 

Dell Solution Network: Knowledge Base Article 


» Discussion 


Dell Latitude D620, D820, and Precision M65 and M90 portable systems with NVIDIA NV110m or NV120 graphics cards lose the external display settings after undock. The portable system, when connected to a D/Dock or D/Port, can be configured to use two external displays in Dual View mode or Clone mode. After undocking and then docking the portable computer, the video settings are lost. When the portable system enters suspend or hibernate mode and undocks, the standalone display configuration settings and the docked display configuration settings are also lost.

The problem is caused by the Video Display Configuration Persistence setting in the video driver when it fails to retain the display configuration settings during undock.


Back to Top 


» Workaround for display settings issues when undocking or docking Dell Precision™ Mobile Workstation M65 and M90 and Latitude™ D620 and D820 portable systems. 


Workarounds are available for the Dell Precision™ Mobile Workstation M65 and M90 and Latitude™ D620 and D820 portable systems running Microsoft® Windows® Vista™ and Windows® XP.

*For systems running Windows® Vista™, power the system off before undocking or docking to preserve the display configuration settings.

For systems running Windows® XP, the only current solution is to change the power management setting for lid closure to standby.

Dell™ engineering is investigating the issue and this Alert will be updated once a permanent solution has been identified and becomes available.*


----------



## Ariesjill

Perfect!!!!!!


----------



## tosh9i

I just used that page you suggested to find that answer Jill.

Still, it's not much of a solution. Like they said, they are "investigating the issue".

I saw this other software for $15. However I don't know whether or not it will work

Display Resolution Manager 3.7

http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Display_Resolution_Manager/1043335658/1


----------



## Ariesjill

tosh9i said:


> I just used that page you suggested to find that answer Jill.
> 
> Still, it's not much of a solution. Like they said, they are "investigating the issue".
> 
> I saw this other software for $15. However I don't know whether or not it will work
> 
> Display Resolution Manager 3.7
> 
> http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Display_Resolution_Manager/1043335658/1


_
'NOT MUCH OF A SOLUTION._.....ding, ding, DING..

How frustratinting IS THIS? How much does this distill ALL THE FRUSTRATIONS IN HARDWARE?

I mean, it belies the whole purpose of buying/using a docking station altogether!!!! And this works back to compromising productivity at work!

Disgusting.:upset:


----------



## tosh9i

Ariesjill said:


> _
> 'NOT MUCH OF A SOLUTION._.....ding, ding, DING..
> 
> How frustratinting IS THIS? How much does this distill ALL THE FRUSTRATIONS IN HARDWARE?
> 
> I mean, it belies the whole purpose of buying/using a docking station altogether!!!! And this works back to compromising productivity at work!
> 
> Disgusting.:upset:


Well, that's not entirely true, it does work perfectly fine with some other laptops.


----------



## Ariesjill

tosh9i said:


> Well, that's not entirely true, it does work perfectly fine with some other laptops.



Obviously....I was addressing/responding 2 her individual, specific issue of course.....cause the objective perspective re docking stations as we know it.....does not help her.

But at least they admit the problem and R working on it. Some people just lie. I am serious.


----------



## KristyK

Finally I was able to get my bosses docking station! He is using a Dell PR01X, which did not come with his D830, but with his D820 (which is running XP Pro). However, I did look at the one orded with the D830 and it is the same. The funny thing is he had NVIDIA graphic card and he did not have this problem! This is really becoming a head ache, thanks for all y'all help!


----------



## Ariesjill

Kristy,

I admire yr tenacity and patience.....and U bet, it's disgusting. When U contacted Dell, was it by phone? 

Especially, given your firm appears to employ Dell products extensively.....I think officiial pressure can be put on them....unless Dell is the pervading choice of individuals and not the corporation per se. I would contact someone higher and tell them that unless something is done about this to your satisfaction, U will recommend the company choose another Mfg from now on.. I mean it.

U might snail or FAX an official compliant on letterhead with ccs at the bottom. Essence: "This....is Not Acceptable."

But must B your call totally.

I wouldn't sit still for this <twibat>.....time is money. You deserve better. Hang in!


----------



## Ariesjill

Kristy....just curious: is yr bosses 830 running Vista???


----------

